# USA, Alaska & Canada



## Rob Fisher

OK packing has started... and it appears that this will be the travelling Vapes going with!



The Sigelei 75W is wanting to maybe replace the Snow Wolf because of size... One Woodvil, One SL LP REO and Cee Cee!

8 x 18650's all packed in silicone covers and inside eFest containers to go with carry on luggage as will the Mods. Some spare rayon wick also going with as well as a 30ml bottle of Tropical Ice. Just don't know how I will trim the wicks because we are not allowed scissors... but I guess one wick will last the 36 hour flight with the occasional ninja vape.

Bulk Juice stock and 4 Port Battery charger going in the big suitcase. The single travel 18650 charger in my man bag.

OK just need to pack my clothes and toiletries and I'm ready to rock and roll... I keep trying to remind myself I'm heading for a First World Country and if I forget anything I can just buy it there.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome Rob

Didn't think about cutting the wicks on the plane. Hmm.... interesting...

I'm sure you can at least make the flight on a single wick or the wick in two devices - or three for that matter. The woodvil, the Reo and Cee Cee ?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Awesome Rob
> 
> Didn't think about cutting the wicks on the plane. Hmm.... interesting...
> 
> I'm sure you can at least make the flight on a single wick or the wick in two devices - or three for that matter. The woodvil, the Reo and Cee Cee ?



100% All three girls will be wicked up with batteries standing by... will probably leave the juice bottles empty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB

Hi Rob, new to this forum but was just in the US and I'm jealous haha. There is so much variety, I believe SA is catching up which is great. I've still got a lot to learn from you guys, anyway, travel safe! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Suitcases Packed, Vape Gear Packed, Batteries fully charged and packed!

Gonna wave goodbye to the vape gear staying behind in 24 hours! All clean and ready to do zippo until October! So long tanks, Drippers and REO's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

Safe travels Rob, and remember; don't behave, it's boring. looking forward to the pics along the travels.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Enjoy to the brim, Rob. Have fun.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

Enjoy the trip @Rob Fisher 

Looking forward to the pics

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen

Have a safe trip Uncle @Rob Fisher
And remember, I am happy to take care of your unused vape gear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Have a super and safe trip Rob
We will miss you big time!
Looking forward to seeing the Reo in some weird and wonderful places

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie

Enjoy the trip Rob and have a great time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gizmo

Have a great time Robster, we are all going to miss you tons. You must post pics while you there tho! 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

@Rob Fisher is there still that space reserved for me to fit in your Vape Bag? I promise I wont use all your juice  

Seriously though have an amazing time! We will miss you at the Vape Meet

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last post on ecigssa while on SA Soil! Next stop Los Angeles Baby!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hong Kong here we come. Ninja vaping. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

LA bound.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Terminator with a Woodvil. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The vape shops here are pretty much bong shops with a small vape section. 











Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Harrison Fords star with Woodvil. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Budweiser time at Hooters. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Super pics @Rob Fisher 
Glad the long haul is over
Lol, you havent been there for 1 day and there are already awesome pics with the Woodvil
I like


----------



## Tom

Rob Fisher said:


> Budweiser time at Hooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



looks like apple juice.... but hey, nice shoes


----------



## Rob Fisher

Had a great sleep and feel rejuvenated. Let's start with a Starbucks Coffee. 





Off to Venice Beach now. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Marilyn loves the Woodvil. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex

Awesome pics @Rob Fisher, thanks for sharing the experience.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Charlize Therons's star on Hollywood with CeeCee. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Then a pic for Marzy Baby!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vaping on Venice Beach!










Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Time for some Buba Gump shrimp on Santa Monica pier. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Hard Rock Cafe Hollywood baby!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the photos @Rob Fisher !
Enjoying the views and scenery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo

Looks like you having a super time Rob! Pity about that vape shop not being a proper vape shop..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me and Forest discussing squonkers. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bruce was trying steal my squonkers. I showed him. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## RoSsIkId

Looks like you enjoying you trip. Please go past Dezer Collection- Hollywood & Classic Car Attraction. Its 17mi from Hollywood beach

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZeeZi169

Awesome pics Rob! You are having 1 awesome trip!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza

Its Looking Good, Cool and Exciting...
Keep up the Fun Times........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some pics taken on the U S S Midway aircraft carrier. 























Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## whatalotigot

Rob im crying over here thinking you might leave the woodville on the wing of that jet. 

U seem to have put that REO everywhere. and that sounds wrong.

Seems like u having a jol. Please tell the hooter girls to put the reo between their wonderful lady puffs and get a pic of that!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Great Balls of Fire baby! The pub that Maverick and Goose sang the song!!














Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hands

its fun keeping up with your travels

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the pics @Rob Fisher 
It is really wonderful to see and follow
Rocking and Rolling with Rob!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Finally a reasonable vape shop found. A few interesting devices like the Pax and they stock Cuttwood juices. 


















Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

Nice to see that kind of variety in one shop


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> Finally a reasonable vape shop found. A few interesting devices like the Pax and they stock Cuttwood juices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



LOL Rob the Pax comes to mind first  

That looks great Rob.. Maybe go checkout Vaping Buddha too, they seem to have a great selection as well 

https://www.facebook.com/TheVapingBuddha


----------



## whatalotigot

Very old stock in that store. 

Ipv3li and VT looks good, But you can still see some slugs in the corner. And clones too of those atties!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Gizmo said:


> LOL Rob the Pax comes to mind first
> 
> That looks great Rob.. Maybe go checkout Vaping Buddha too, they seem to have a great selection as well
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheVapingBuddha



Thanks Gizarama! It's a bit far away from me and too much to see today... but hope there will be some epic vape shops in Vegas!


----------



## Rob Fisher

CeeCee checking out Alcatraz!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Last night in Frisco!! Tomorrow is Vegas baby!







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Lunch today was a chilli soughdough cup and local beer!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Golden Gate bridge!











Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Alcatraz 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cuttwood Juices and some others in the local vape shop. 










Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

You have to be wide awake if you are walking in fisherman's wharf and eating... The seagulls are really cheeky... Saw a chap get mugged by a seagul... It swooped and grabbed the chaps food!!






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> You have to be wide awake if you are walking in fisherman's wharf and eating... The seagulls are really cheeky... Saw a chap get mugged by a seagul... It swooped and grabbed the chaps food!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


We had some awesome crab at a place on the Fisherman's Wharf.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Looks like you are having a lovely time Robster!!!! That shot of the seagull is awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MiffyPuff

@Rob Fisher 

Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Rob, 

I am so jealous.... My heart is in Alaska. I hope you have the BEST time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza

Just for interest sake....
How many bottles have you bought already 
to bring home


----------



## Silver

Great photos @Rob Fisher - thanks for sharing the experiences
Am loving it!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> Just for interest sake....
> How many bottles have you bought already
> to bring home



One 15ml bottle. 

Vaping in SA is pretty much up with the rest of the world and I haven't found anything I can't get from own awesome Vendors... and I'm always on the edge of the weight limit so unless there is something very special I won't be bring much bacl with me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Love shrimp dishes in San Francisco. They call them shrimp and we call them prawns. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan

Looks good and should go well down with the Coors Light beverage.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I love the prawn dishes here... They really know how to prepare them. Major yum. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

Driving or flying to Las Vegas?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Flying. 


Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vegas Baby. 


















Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Vegas Baby!


















Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

Winner photos @Rob Fisher 
You got the one on the poker machine!
Awesome. 
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate

Thats the biggest Taco I've ever seen,I take it thats for one person given the LV portions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I found the one and only dedicated vape shop in Vegas. Spent half an hour educating them on squonkers. 


















Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I like their name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo

Rob Fisher said:


> I found the one and only dedicated vape shop in Vegas. Spent half an hour educating them on squonkers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



What mod is that with the Triton tank in it Rob? That's awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Rob Fisher said:


> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


I was trying to spot the Reo in the last pic but got distracted by a squirrel

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan

BumbleBee said:


> I was trying to spot the Reo in the last pic but got distracted by a squirrel



I'm so glad I didn't imagine things when I first saw the photo - hunters eyes .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Fruit Loops for breakfast. 





View from the space needle. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bronze mascot of Pike Market. 





Gum Wall at Pike Market. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Bronze mascot of Pike Market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gum Wall at Pike Market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Apologies, but just couldn't press 'like' on the last photo .


----------



## Willyza

where's the rest was enjoying this Topic

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Looking fun man> IM expecting you to come back fat as hell after this rob. Those meals look extra lardy! ENJOY it while u can


----------



## Rob Fisher

WiFi in Alaska is nonexsistant. We are arriving in Canada today so hopefully will be able to post some of the stunning pics of glaciers. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Yiannaki

Rob Fisher said:


> WiFi in Alaska is nonexsistant. We are arriving in Canada today so hopefully will be able to post some of the stunning pics of glaciers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Stunning pic! 

Miss you long time Skipper!


----------



## Andre

Rob Fisher said:


> WiFi in Alaska is nonexsistant. We are arriving in Canada today so hopefully will be able to post some of the stunning pics of glaciers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


Wow, that must have been amazing in real life. Were wondering if you got lost in the ice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Awesome @Rob Fisher !
Watching this thread closely


----------



## Rob Fisher

Still searching for a decent b&m vape shop. Haven't found one yet. Tried a whole heap of Canadian juices but didn't buy any. 





WiFi a bit kak. Will upload more pics when I find a decent connection. 



Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher

Let's try again. In an Irish pub drinking Canadian beers in Victoria Canada. 










Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

More of the glaciers. 


















Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

On board the Jewel of the Seas 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paulie

Rob Fisher said:


> More of the glaciers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!




Rob I told you to take it easy on that menthol! Now look what you have done to California lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Willyza

On the glaciers. Its just

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Canadians look at me funny in my Durban short pants. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nelson and the Woodie at Grandville Island Vancouver.






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some awesome waterfalls outside the Olympic ski resort of Whistler in British Columbia. 














Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

A really busy airport. Sea planes coming and going every few minutes. 






Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Awesome Rob!
Thanks for sharing. Such interesting photos!


----------



## Alex

Awesome pics Rob


----------



## Rob Fisher

Toronto Baby 





Lunch at the Red lobster. 






A black squirrel in the trees on the banks of Lake Ontario. 







Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan

Rob Fisher said:


> Toronto Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch at the Red lobster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A black squirrel in the trees on the banks of Lake Ontario.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Hunter's eyes again

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza

The food alway looks so good 
I hope it taste as good as it looks


----------



## zadiac

Rob Fisher said:


> Still searching for a decent b&m vape shop. Haven't found one yet. Tried a whole heap of Canadian juices but didn't buy any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WiFi a bit kak. Will upload more pics when I find a decent connection.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!



Hahaha.....the guy in the photo almost looks like the actor Graham Greene


----------



## Rob Fisher

Niagara Falls was stunning!


















Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza

All I can see is, You must be having a great time out there


----------



## Rob Fisher

Found my way around the NY subways today!





Lady Liberty shot from the Staten Island Ferry!





NY from Staten Island. 








Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Friendly Squirrel. 





9/11 Memorial. Quite something. 





Shot of NY taken from the top of of the One World Trade Center. 











Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Eequinox

Rob Fisher said:


> Friendly Squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 Memorial. Quite something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot of NY taken from the top of of the One World Trade Center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Avril the REO filled with VM Tropical Ice!


absolutely fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Brilliant photos @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Burger and REO in Vegas!


Caesar and CeeCee.


China Town


My Daily Coffee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

Me with Crab in my Head


Crabs ready to be cooked


REO and my bib ready!


Expensive Crab!


What was left of the crab!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Got to see Olivia Newton John! She was absolutely awesome! I was in the front row 1 foot from her and we bonded!



Also got to see Jeff Dunham in Vegas!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

The only reasonable vape store I found on my travels. Was more of a Juice store.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza

WoW look nice hope it was worth it 

Excuse my ignorance "SF HealthTax" 
please explain 
Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher

Willyza said:


> WoW look nice hope it was worth it
> 
> Excuse my ignorance "SF HealthTax"
> please explain
> Thanks



No idea what Health Tax is... each State had different tax's... So when something costs $10 you always ended paying more because of some tax or another! 

And no the crab meal wasn't worth it! Should have just gone the road and got a Clam Chowder in Sourdough bowl which was always YUMMY!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt

Health tax is basicly to cover employees or people without health insurance. The city charges businesses for that. Its a weird system.


----------



## Noddy

$6.95 for a beer  almost 100 ZAR's

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

